# What are the odds on quads??



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

As I am waiting for my does to kid I started to wonder..:thinking:

What are the odds of having quads? I have seen a few already this season, but I thought they more of a rarity. I can't imagine the giddiness I would have if I was blessed with quads from one of my girls 

I know it's always hard to tell how many they are carrying without an ultrasound, but dies anyone know what are the odds? Is it also less likely in ff?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Very rare in a FF, I never had quads from my Alpines. I bought 2 Nigerians does and one gave me quads in 2014 and this year!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quads are pretty common in Nigerians. I had a Nigie doe who had quad does her first 2 times kidding and quints the 3rd time round. Always does. 

I had a Lamancha doe who had Quads twice and triplets the third time. Mostly I get twins and trips, very seldom do I get quads in my standard does. In 35+ years of goats, I think I have had maybe 5 Quads births in my standard does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, not very common in standard does, but triplets and quads are the norm for the mini does, however, quads do happen from time to time with Boers. 

It's been 6 years I think since I had quads last, my friend had two sets of quads year before last, prior to that she hasn't had quads in about 20 years. I don't think I've had more than 5 sets of quads either. 
Singles and twins are common here, triplets every now and then. 
Quints are even less likely, but I know 3 people who have had quints in the past few years.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I usually get singles with FF standards and twins or triplets after that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had 1 set of quads from our Kiko/dairy cross doe. She had them Jan 2014. She's had 2 sets of triplets - the 2nd set is 3 weeks old. 

Honestly, I'd rather have twins and triplets than quads, especially in standard size & Boer crosses. I know when our doe had quads, and even with triplets it was hard on her - hard to keep up with the others, hard to walk around, etc. I like when they have average size twins, they just bounce back faster IMO. Plus I don't want bottle babies lol. Thankfully the doe who had quads - another doe adopted one on her own after losing her own babies, and this doe can raise her triplets. It takes a lot out of her as she puts everything in her milk, but she loves her girls and they are growing well.

So with that said, I am glad they aren't more common


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree I don't think quads are all that common in full sized goats. I had quads 2 years ago (although I lost mom and kids to PT) last year I had 3 sets  the last one was a new goat and I was told except for her first kidding she always has quads and she did it again for me. But that's 4 sets of quads in 5 kidding, 50-70 does a year so no I would have to say not that common.
And I agree I don't really want quads, I don't even really want triplets lol if there was a way to make my goats just have twins I would be all over that!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright you gals. Lets not be scaring the bjesus out of me. I have for nd pregnant due in april and I will faint if they have quads. this is their second time all except one is first freshener. Couldn't get her pregnant last fall.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Alright you gals. Lets not be scaring the bjesus out of me. I have for nd pregnant due in april and I will faint if they have quads. this is their second time all except one is first freshener. Couldn't get her pregnant last fall.


Lol just get some bottles on hand just incase


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Frosty said:


> Alright you gals. Lets not be scaring the bjesus out of me. I have for nd pregnant due in april and I will faint if they have quads. this is their second time all except one is first freshener. Couldn't get her pregnant last fall.


How many kids did they have last year? Did you flush them?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a pair of full Boer sisters who traded having quads every year.
One of my % does throws them now & then.
And you just cant tell how many they are carrying.
Another % I could swear was having quads; nope, a 14# single. This year she looked about as big but had trips.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Last year was my first year birthing. All went well for the most part. Lost one at birth cause she went while I was getting supper and he was still in sack when I went to barn. Had three does pregnant last year and had seven live babies. No I didn't flush.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

My first year I had a quad, 4 sets of triplets out of 14 does. Last year there was another quad and 2 sets of triplets out of 16 does. So I would say odds are pretty good, though mine seem to be decreasing (thankfully). I'm a bit worried for this year though, I have a few behemoths waddling around.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

nancy d said:


> I had a pair of full Boer sisters who traded having quads every year.
> One of my % does throws them now & then.
> And you just cant tell how many they are carrying.
> Another % I could swear was having quads; nope, a 14# single. This year she looked about as big but had trips.


Goodness, 14#!!??? Did she have trouble?


----------



## galsacres (May 6, 2016)

My fainting goat just delivered quads on May 4th. she usually has triplets.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

awesome! they are beauties!! How ironic I was hoping for multiples and my 4 does kidded all singles...murphy's law I should not have started this thread! At least they were all healthy, and 3 doelings so that is good. Just one more to kid for me this year  here's hoping twins!


----------



## galsacres (May 6, 2016)

Thanks I was pretty shocked! haha


----------



## galsacres (May 6, 2016)

oh and she had 2 boys and 2 girls


----------

